# Can you feel yourself ovulate??



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm just curious. I always thought I could tell when I had an egg release. I know I'm weird for saying that. But I'm usually very intouch with what my body is doing. Usually about the time I should ovulate I'll get sore over one ovary or the other. This month I was sore over both. So, am I being silly or can you really tell?

I'm not talking pre-af cramps either....those are different....


----------



## bobby (Nov 3, 2002)

There are women who get ovulation pain or some bleeding during ovulation.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

not weird at all - I've always felt when I ovulate

before ds 1 it was my right ovary, since then it's my left, occasionally both


----------



## naotalba (May 29, 2002)

I can feel my right ovary, but not my left, so every other month I feel it.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I have only ovulated once in about 9 years, but when I ovulated, I sure as hell knew it. It was a doubling-over kind of pain. I can't even describe it; Tylenol, Midol, Advil, even prescription meds did not take away that pain. I swear it was worse than any labor I went through (I had c-sections--not by choice--so didn't go through transition).

Oh, just so you don't think I'm a freak, I didn't ovulate because I was on the pill for 7 years. Then I got off because we were going to TTC. 3 weeks later I got a positive pregnancy test. He's now 14 months old and I still haven't got my period back. I'm dreading when I do because there's no way I'm going through hormonal birth control again; I am terrified of that ovulation pain.

I don' tknow if it has anything to do with it or not, but sometimes I felt it on either side and sometimes on both. I had twins the first pregnancy; sometimes I wonder if I *often* have double-ovulation and have a higher chance of twins again. NOt that I'm EVER having any more kids!


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I sometimes feel when the egg releases. Don't know why its only sometimes, but I definitly know when I feel it.
A couple of facts about ovulation I learned when I lost a fallopian tube to an ectopic preg:
That ovulation does not alternate each month from one ovary to the other,it happens randomly, whichever one ripens an egg first. (good for me to know, with one fallopian tube!)
AND (this I find so cool) If I were to ovulate from left ovary,where there is no fallopian tube, my right fallopian tube COULD ( may not always) reach over and recieve the egg!!!!
Isn't the reproductive system amazing?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Many women can feel ovulation.

There is a name for it:

"MIDDELSCHMERTZ"

It is a German word. Everything has a name.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by naotalba_
*I can feel my right ovary, but not my left, so every other month I feel it.*
I'n the exact opposite.







I feel it on the left.


----------



## Lil'M (Oct 27, 2002)

It took me a while to recognize it, but I actually feel constipated when I'm ovulating. It's just like clockwork!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, I can also tell which side it's on. And I get good old Mittelschmerz, too.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I feel the egg release about 1/3 of the times when I have EWCM. The other times, I assume it happens while I'm asleep or gets confused w/other tummy discomfort or just isn't so bad that time.

Ironically, the first time I ever felt ovulation was the week after a Big Deal Specialist had told me (based on my erratic menstrual patterns and exactly one blood test) that I absolutely was not ovulating and never had.


----------

